# Variable als Array deklarieren?



## daDom (16. März 2004)

Hi Jungs!

Möchte eine Variable als Array deklarieren, damit ich sie indexieren kann.

*Dim AchsenHöhe() As String*

So funktioniert es irgendwie nicht...


Problem:
Ich erstelle mehrere Steuerelemente und möchte parrallel dazu diese Variable hochzählen...


Habt ihr ne Lösung parat?


----------



## DrSoong (16. März 2004)

Wie wärs mit

```
Dim AchsenHöhe(100) As String
```
Damit kannst du dann Elemente bis zum Index 100 eintragen (oder mehr, je nach dem welchen maximalen Index du vergibst). Wenn du im Programm mehr benötigst, benutze den Befehl *ReDim*.


Der Doc!


----------



## mordillo (18. März 2004)

ReDim würd ich immer verwenden, da du damit dynamische Arrays erstellst und und nur immer soviel anlegst wie du grad benötigt.


Gruß


----------

